# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Grammostola pulchra vs. Brachypelma emilia

## Alexandra V

I may be looking into a tarantula in the near future, and I've narrowed it down to either Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian black tarantula) or Brachypelma emilia (Redleg tarantula).

Does anyone have either one of these? What are their temperaments like? Which would you recommend for a first-time owner?

----------


## Michelle.C

I have a few of each, two female B. emilia and 5 G. pulchra. None are adults, but I have kept adults of both species. 

I actually prefer recommending B. emilia over G. pulchra for a first time Tarantula owner. 

G. pulchra grow EXTREMELY slow. They are stunning adults though. While B. emilia have a pretty decent growth rate.

B. emilia are one of the best feeders I've ever seen. They'll take anything you give them and then some. G.pulchra also have a rather healthy appetite as well. 

Both species are relatively docile and neither show much aggression. I've had a few pulchra throw up a threat display, but I didn't take it serious. Besides, you don't have much to worry about with New World Tarantula's and their venom. 

In the end, either choice is an excellent one!  :Smile:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (09-06-2010)

----------


## BlckPhntm

Both are docile, slow growers (grammy more than brachy), and good beginner T's. They both kick urticating hairs but brachy's kick much much more by far. Some ppl are allergic to these hairs, but you don't know until you've been kicked by them.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (09-06-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

Both are very good choices so imo it comes down to personal preferences. If I had my choice between the two I would go with the G. pulchra personally.

----------

